#  > Islam >  > Koran >  verwarring over de praktijk van de Koran

## shoufshouf

Ik lees sinds kort in de Koran en weet niet wat ik met bepaalde soera's aan moet in de praktijk  :frons:  Er zijn er zoveel die mij oproepen tot een op zijn zachtst gezegd negatieve houding tegenover niet-moslims, terwijl er volgens mij juist openheid, samenwerking moet komen. Een paar die ik tegen kom:

Soera 2: 216 
Vechten is je geboden ofschoon je er afkerig van bent; maar het kan zijn, dat je tegenzin hebt in iets terwijl het goed voor je is en het kan zijn, dat je iets behaagt terwijl het slecht voor je is. God weet het en jij weet het niet.

Soera 2: 244 
Strijdt voor de zaak van God en weet, dat God Alhorend, Alwetend is.

Soera 4: 101 
Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u.

Soera 4:76 
Zij die geloven, strijden voor de zaak van Allah, maar de ongelovigen strijden voor de zaak van de boze. Strijdt daarom tegen de vrienden van Satan; voorzeker, Satan's plan is zwak.

Soera 4: 89
Zij wensen dat gij verwerpt, evenals zij hebben verworpen, zodat gij aan hen gelijk zult worden. Neemt derhalve geen vrienden uit hun midden totdat zij voor de zaak van Allah werken. En indien zij tot vijandschap vervallen, grijpt hen dan en doodt hen waar gij hen ook vindt; en neemt vriend noch helper uit hun midden.

Soera 4: 95 
Diegenen der gelovigen die niets doen, met uitzondering der onbekwamen, zijn niet gelijk aan degenen die met hun rijkdommen en hun persoon terwille van Allah strijden. Allah heeft degenen, die met hun rijkdommen en hun persoon strijden doen uitmunten boven de rustenden en aan ieder heeft Allah het goede beloofd. Allah zal de strijders boven de stilzittenden doen uitblinken door een grote beloning

Soera 5: 54 
O, gij die gelooft, neemt de Joden en de Christenen niet tot vrienden. Zij zijn elkanders vrienden. En wie uwer hen tot vrienden neemt, is inderdaad n hunner. Voorwaar, Allah leidt het overtredende volk niet.

Soera 8: 65 
O profeet, spoor de gelovigen aan om te vechten. Als er twintig onder u zijn die stand houden, zullen zij tweehonderd overwinnen en als er honderd uwer zijn zullen zij duizend der ongelovigen verslaan, omdat zij een volk zijn dat niet wil begrijpen.

Soera 9: 5 
Wanneer de heilige maanden voorbij zijn, doodt dan de afgodendienaren waar gij hen ook vindt en grijpt hen en belegert hen en loert op hen uit elke hinderlaag. Maar als zij berouw hebben en het gebed houden en de Zakaat betalen, laat hun weg dan vrij. Voorzeker, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.

Soera 9:5 
doodt dan de afgodendienaren waar gij hen ook vindt en grijpt hen en belegert hen en loert op hen uit elke hinderlaag.

Soera 9: 14 
Bestrijdt hen, Allah zal hen door uw handen straffen en vernederen...

Soera 9: 29 
Bestrijdt diegenen onder de mensen van het Boek(de bijbel), die in Allah noch in de laatste Dag geloven, noch voor onwettig houden wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard, noch de ware godsdienst belijden totdat zij de belasting met eigen hand betalen, terwijl zij onderdanig zijn

Wat moet iemand die de Koran wil volgen hier nu mee in de praktijk? Als ik dit goed begrijp staat er samengevat: 
- alle niet-moslims zijn mijn vijanden
- Allah swt draagt mij op om actief(!) de vijand te zoeken, straffen, vernederen, grijpen, in hinderlaag te lokken en te doden (tenzij ze berouw hebben (Allah aanroepen en Zaktaat betalen)

Ik kan nergens uit opmaken dat dit nu niet meer geldt n dat het niet geldt buiten de wereld van de Profeet. Allah's geboden zijn universeel en voor eeuwig zegt Hij toch? Er staat ook niet dat het alleen uit zelfverdediging of onderdrukking (en volgens welke definitie dan?) moet gebeuren. Je wordt juist opgeroepen om actief de vijanden uit te schakelen. 
Mijn buurman is christen (heeft zo'n visje op zijn deur). Moet ik hem opwachten met een honkbalknuppel? Hoe kan dat nou? Deze teksten roepen helemaal niet op tot vrede  :frons: 

Ik zie heel veel meningen worden uitgesproken op dit forum, maar daar zoek ik niet naar. Ik wil eerlijke, toegewijde, Koran-gefundeerde antwoorden van Moslims (broeders n zusters). Dus niet: ja, maar dat is niet voor deze tijd of dat geldt niet in Nederland. Liever met een tekst uit Koran/hadieth onderbouwen. 


shoufshouf

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door shoufshouf_ 
> *Ik lees sinds kort in de Koran en weet niet wat ik met bepaalde soera's aan moet in de praktijk  Er zijn er zoveel die mij oproepen tot een op zijn zachtst gezegd negatieve houding tegenover niet-moslims, terwijl er volgens mij juist openheid, samenwerking moet komen. Een paar die ik tegen kom:
> 
> Soera 2: 216 
> Vechten is je geboden ofschoon je er afkerig van bent; maar het kan zijn, dat je tegenzin hebt in iets terwijl het goed voor je is en het kan zijn, dat je iets behaagt terwijl het slecht voor je is. God weet het en jij weet het niet.
> 
> Soera 2: 244 
> Strijdt voor de zaak van God en weet, dat God Alhorend, Alwetend is.
> 
> ...


Salaamu3alaykum beste broeder,

Het kost me teveel tijd om elke vers nauwkeurig uit te leggen, maar wees niet bedroefd. Ik geef je namelijk een link met een uitleg/exegese over de Koran (tafsir). Het is in 't engels, dus een stuk makkelijker: http://www.selefie.com/software.htm of www.tafsir.com

----------


## shoufshouf

Dankjewel, ik ga er gelijk in lezen!

Fijn weekend.

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door shoufshouf_ 
> *Ik lees sinds kort in de Koran en weet niet wat ik met bepaalde soera's aan moet in de praktijk  Er zijn er zoveel die mij oproepen tot een op zijn zachtst gezegd negatieve houding tegenover niet-moslims, terwijl er volgens mij juist openheid, samenwerking moet komen. Een paar die ik tegen kom:
> 
> Soera 2: 216 
> Vechten is je geboden ofschoon je er afkerig van bent; maar het kan zijn, dat je tegenzin hebt in iets terwijl het goed voor je is en het kan zijn, dat je iets behaagt terwijl het slecht voor je is. God weet het en jij weet het niet.
> 
> Soera 2: 244 
> Strijdt voor de zaak van God en weet, dat God Alhorend, Alwetend is.
> 
> ...



Je hebt het juist gezien en goed gelezen. Die teksten roepen idd niet tot vrede en ga eens nu verder kijken en vergelijken met een echte bijbel King James of staten bijbel wat die zeggen. En gelukkig voor uw buurman dat ge het doorhebt want volgens de koran moet ge hem idd opwachten met een knuppel. Dus kijk en denk verder na en lees verder.

Grtjs Stropke  :duim:

----------


## shoufshouf

Stropke, ctrl-c/ctrl-v kan ik ook:

Stropke, dank voor je bericht. Ik heb een geweten dat me weerhoudt. En de wetten hier natuurlijk. 
(Overigens vind ik je opmerking om eens in een King James of staten vertaling bijbel te kijken te vaag. Waar moet ik naar kijken dan? Ik zeg tegen jou toch ook niet: het staat in de Koran hoor! Alsof ik verwacht dat je het dan gelijk kunt vinden, dat kan ik zelf niet eens. Dat vind ik dus onjuist discussieren.)

Maar ik zoek Koran/hadieth uitleg. (Misschien zegt de Koran wel dat een moslim zich alleen aan de Koran moet houden? Moet ik me eigenlijk aan de wetten houden van het land waar ik woon en tot hoever?)

Het zal wel net zo zijn met mensen die zich in het Christendom verdiepen..... welke kerk of stroming vertelt het echte verhaal? Ik veronderstel dat een Christen dan ook het Boek als grondbeginsel onderzoekt.
Zo ook in de Islam. Dus ga ik naar de bron, de Koran. Maar voorlopig is het hoe meer ik lees, hoe meer ik ontdek dat de Koran, hadieth en de menselijke uitleggers daarvan met elkaar in tegenspraak zijn (mijn eigen mening! misschien vertel ik er nog eens over). Helaas kom ik maar weinig concrete argumenten tegen op dit forum (van moslims n andersdenkenden!)

moet nog een hoop studeren.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door shoufshouf_ 
> *Stropke, ctrl-c/ctrl-v kan ik ook:
> 
> Stropke, dank voor je bericht. Ik heb een geweten dat me weerhoudt. En de wetten hier natuurlijk. 
> (Overigens vind ik je opmerking om eens in een King James of staten vertaling bijbel te kijken te vaag. Waar moet ik naar kijken dan?*


Nu Stropke heeft gezien dat je aan de Koran twijfeld, probeert hij je voor zijn eigen clubje te winnen. Zo zijn veel Christenen nou eenmaal, het zieltjes winnen zit erg sterk ingebakken.

Wat ik je graag duidelijk zou willen maken is dit: De Koran schrijft met deze verzen geen oorlog voor, maar oorlogsrecht. Dat wil zeggen, als men oorlog voert, aan welke regels men zich moet houden. Dit wil niet zeggen dat Allah van oorlog houdt, integendeel. Maar toen de Profeet begon met preken duurde het niet lang voordat hij vervolgd werd en pogingen werden ondernomen hem om het leven te brengen. De vijandigheid van de Mekkanen hield zelfs niet op toen de Profeet en zijn volgelingen naar Medina vertrokken. 

Ik zal hieronder wat posten, wat de kwestie beter uit zal leggen als ik.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

De koran kent netals vele regels voor hoe je je moet gedragen in verschillende situtaties, ook regels voor in tijde van oorlog of voorwaarden voor het voeren van oorlog. Deze regels verschillen niet zo heel veel met de regels die in het internationale recht gelden (regels die de vs steeds heeft geschonden). 

In de Koran wordt gezegd dat je alleen maar mag vechten en een oorlog beginnen tegen diegenen die JOU aanvallen. Met andere woorden, alleen oorlog is legitiem als middel van zelfverdedigen (zie de link met het VN handvest) Voor wie zich hier niet aan houdt, staat nog een duidelijke waarschuwing achter... 

2:190. En strijdt voor de zaak van Allah tegen degenen, die tegen u strijden, maar overschrijdt de grens niet. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de overtreders niet lief. 

4:90 Dus, als zij zich van u op een afstand houden en u niet bestrijden en u vrede aanbieden - heeft Allah u niet toegestaan iets tegen hen te ondernemen. 

Regels die betrekking hebben op oorlogvoeren of het doden van anderen, hebben dus alleen te maken met zelfverdediging om vervolging van moslims die in dat geval worden aangevallen, te voorkomen. 
Want als je aangevallen wordt, moet je je wel verdedigen want anders ga je zelf dood. Vervolging is erger dan degene die je wil vervolgen te doden. 


Oorlog wordt als heel slecht gezien, alleen in sommige gevallen is het noodzakelijk om vervolging te bestrijden. 
MAAR zelfs in tijde van oorlog zijn er strenge regels, en mogen moslims zelfs niet 1 boom die ergens staat geplant verplaatsen! 
Zie weer de link met het internationale recht, dat je bij elke oorlogshandeling die je wil ondernemen de proportionaliteit en subsidiartiteit in het oog moet houden. Je mag de grenzen niet overschrijden. Alleen als het echt noodzakelijk is mag je zo handelen. 
(het is trouwens ook streng verboden om vrouwen en kinderen in de oorlog te vermoorden) 

Dit is dus hoe je moet handelen in tijde van oorlog als je zelf echt wordt aangevallen. En je ziet dat je alleen mag vechten als je zelf wordt aangevallen. 

2:191. En doodt hen, waar gij hen ook ontmoet en drijft hen uit, vanwaar zij u hebben uitgedreven; want vervolging is erger dan doden. En bevecht hen niet nabij de heilige Moskee, voordat zij u daarin bevechten. Maar indien zij u bevechten, bevecht hen dan - zo is de vergelding voor de ongelovigen. 

(hier staan weer strenge regels wanneer het pas is geoorloofd en wat is geoorloofd in de strijd, dit komt ook terug in het jodendom en staat zo ook in de torah) Je ziet dat men streng toeziet op dat het rechtvaardig moet zijn, en er absoluut niet meer leedtoevoeging mag zijn dan dat je zelf is aangedaan! 
Er staat zelfs nog een passage bij die te vergelijken is met wat er in het Evangelie wordt verkondigd: nl. Als je de tegenstander vergeeft, i.p.v. wraak te nemen, dan is dat beter voor je!! 

5:45 En Wij schreven hen daarin voor: Een leven voor een leven, oog om oog, neus om neus, oor om oor, tand om tand en (rechtvaardige) vergelding voor wonden. En hij, die van het recht hierop afziet, dit zal een verzoening voor zijn zonden zijn en wie niet rechtspreken bij hetgeen Allah heeft nedergezonden, zijn onrechtvaardigen. 

Het is verplicht om zo snel mogelijk te stoppen met oorlog voeren/vechten, en er moet meteen gestopt worden als de vijand om vrede vraagt!! 
Als de vijand stopt met vechten, dan mag er ook niet meer gevochten worden (denk aan de eis van zelfverdediging) 

2:192. Maar als zij ophouden, dan is Allah zeker Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. 

2:193. En bestrijdt hen, totdat er geen vervolging meer is en de godsdienst alleen voor Allah wordt. Maar indien zij (met strijden) ophouden, dan is er geen vijandelijkheid meer toegestaan, behalve tegen de onrechtvaardigen. 

Ik heb al eerder op deze site aangeven dat moslims sowieso respect moeten hebben voor christenen en joden (ik weet niet of christenen en joden diezelfde regel hebben) en dat we ze absoluut niet mogen haten, want als wij hen zouden haten dan haten wij mensen van het boek, die dezelfde god aanbidden. 


Hier weer voorbeelden dat je de ander niet mag haten of kwaadspreken over hen. 

49:11 
O, gij die gelooft! Laat een volk het andere volk dat waarschijnlijk beter is dan zij, niet bespotten, noch vrouwen andere vrouwen, die misschien beter zijn dan zij. En belastert elkander niet, noch noemt elkaar bij scheldnamen. Kwaad is (het geven van) een slechte naam na de aanvaarding van het geloof, en zij die geen berouw tonen zijn de onrechtvaardigen. 

49:13. O, mensdom! Wij hebben u uit man en vrouw geschapen en Wij hebben u tot volkeren en stammen gemaakt, opdat gij elkander moogt kennen. Voorzeker, de godvruchtigste onder u is de eerwaardigste bij Allah. Voorwaar, Allah is Alwetend, Alkennend. 

Hier wordt dus duidelijk aangegeven dat er nou eenmaal andere volkeren en stammen zijn gemaakt met als doel om elkaar te leren kennen, en dus absoluut niet om ze te haten (!), te vermoorden, te bekeren, kwaad over hen te spreken etc 

Maar Allah weet het beste

----------


## Joesoef

Shoefshoef is een faker uit op fitna. Laat je niet uitlokken, laat je niet op de kast jagen dat is juist wat de bedoeling is.

Steek je tijd ergens anders in. Niet in shoeshoef

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Shoefshoef is een faker uit op fitna. Laat je niet uitlokken, laat je niet op de kast jagen dat is juist wat de bedoeling is.
> 
> Steek je tijd ergens anders in. Niet in shoeshoef*


Ja dat wist ik al. In mijn eerste berricht wat ik aan hem/haar richtte heb ik dat al gezegd. Maar ik post soms ook voor mensen die meelezen. Zulke uitlatingen laten staan zonder weerwoord gaat een beetje tegen mijn natuur in.

----------


## Cyberman

Bestudeer de hele koran maar eens. En dan zie je wat God's bedoelingen zijn... Want zomaar ergens midden in de Koran klakkeloos gaan lezen, geeft jou nog niet de gehele interpratie ervan om het te begrijpen.




Cyberman.

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

over het omgaan met niet moslims

Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt, Bi idni Allah

http://www.selefiepublikaties.com/Fiqh.omgang.art2.htm

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Shoefshoef is een faker uit op fitna. Laat je niet uitlokken, laat je niet op de kast jagen dat is juist wat de bedoeling is.
> 
> Steek je tijd ergens anders in. Niet in shoeshoef*


Salaam a3alekom warahmato allah

Ghair insallah...

Misschien hebben andere hier wat aan, een tijdje terug zat ik namelijk met de zelfde vraag.

----------


## Grootgoed

> Ik lees sinds kort in de Koran en weet niet wat ik met bepaalde soera's aan moet in de praktijk  Er zijn er zoveel die mij oproepen tot een op zijn zachtst gezegd negatieve houding tegenover niet-moslims, terwijl er volgens mij juist openheid, samenwerking moet komen. Een paar die ik tegen kom:
> 
> Soera 2: 216 
> Vechten is je geboden ofschoon je er afkerig van bent; maar het kan zijn, dat je tegenzin hebt in iets terwijl het goed voor je is en het kan zijn, dat je iets behaagt terwijl het slecht voor je is. God weet het en jij weet het niet.
> 
> Soera 2: 244 
> Strijdt voor de zaak van God en weet, dat God Alhorend, Alwetend is.
> 
> Soera 4: 101 
> ...


Hier word je toch niet blij van?

----------

